# Personal Friendships with Clients?



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 30, 2016)

I have gotten to know my regulars QUITE well - we know a bit about each other's personal lives, but it's never gotten weird.

At what point do you draw the line at forming friendships with your customers? Does it ever get weird to charge someone for your services if they've become a good friend?


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 30, 2016)

Anyone? Does this not belong here? Is this the wrong place to post?! :O SOMEONE HELP ME.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 30, 2016)

Being friends with a client is fine as long as you make it clear that business is not personal, so you're not going to make exceptions or special deals just because you're friends.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 31, 2016)

I've charged my ex for art while we were dating, and I've paid my husband for writing, before (while we were engaged). On the other hand I'll draw piles of gift art (pardon me for generalizing this to art customers as well as writing - I don't do story commissions but I feel the principles are largely the same) for friends and lovers given half an excuse.

I think the important point is that both parties understand that the personal connection doesn't grant special rights to take undue liberties on either side - I can't just assume a friend will be happy waiting indefinitely for their work, and they can't try to use our friendship to get cheaper/faster service or pressure me to produce content from my NO I WILL NOT DRAW THIS list. If I offer, that's my prerogative, just as it is theirs to decide to say "hey I know you had a rough few days, don't worry about my commission for a while".

I won't really entertain people who commission me to try to make friends, tho. That's creepy.


----------



## Somnium (Aug 31, 2016)

It's not all white or black obviously. A friend will more likely ask his/her friend to help, however charging them at full price will be more difficult. So I would suggest to have friendships, but keep them shallow.


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Sep 4, 2016)

All very valid points.

I only ask this because one of my customers has opened up to me (people naturally do for some reason) and explained to me why he liked certain kinds of fetishes, and always feels so bad that he "makes" me write out his stuff (which I enjoy, he's creative and the commissions are legitimately fun to write). So I guess through that we sorta became good "work buddies" I suppose. It's never gotten creepy or anything, and he's never once asked for a discount - of course, my regular customers recieve a discount the minute they *become* regulars, and he's really just been open and honest.

I guess I'm just worried to lose a customer AND potentially good friend should we ever come to disagree on something - which we haven't yet. Even on my site it's written clearly not to ask for personal messaging things unless it's given to ya, so... I dunno. Maybe I'm worried for nothing.


----------



## MEDS (Sep 5, 2016)

I wouldn't worry about it. I would think that building a friendly relationship would make people more apt to come back for another commission. Ultimately, you're in control and if it starts to affect you negatively, then you can back off a bit.


----------



## Troj (Sep 8, 2016)

I think the boundaries certainly have to be clear, and all parties have to respect those boundaries.

Meaning, even though we are friends, I have a job, so any favors or perks I happen to give you should be accepted graciously, and you shouldn't get into the habit of expecting or demanding additional ones. I also can't be at your beck and call, because I have to work.

You should also be willing to pay for your friends' goods and services, and treat them with the same respect and courtesy you'd like to be shown yourself.


----------

